# Flex or Festool???



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

Decided to replace my Dewalt 849x and go for a Festool Rap 150 Shinex or a Flex PE14-2-150.

A Rupes was on the cards, but I do need that accelerator switch. I'm leaning towards the Flex, but can't quite make my mind up, so come on guys, I need your advice, preferably from someone who has used both. Persuade me one way or the other, and tell me why. (please )


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

My advice..you shouldn't pick on what other people feel about them.

I prefer festool as I like the longer and thinner handle. Flex is too short.
Some prefer Flex and think festool is too long.

Festool warranty is better and longer. (Festool 3 year, Flex 2)


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Festool is better for the reason above Craig says(my oppinnion)


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

I prefer the festool but I would recommend trying both off them you will not go wrong with any one off these both excellent machines


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Used both lots and same has been said festool has the better warranty and for me the handle is nicer on the festool found I had to alter way I griped the flex or side of my thumb would rub as shorter stubby handle. but flex is bit quitter and touch smoother I would say people really are split by these machines so you do need to try before you buy if you can but none will disappoint you.


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Any of these two. Try before you buy.
Quality, ease of use etc is comparable.
For some unexplainable reasons some feel better about Flex, other Festool.
I am Flex man, but Festool is as amazing.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> My advice..you shouldn't pick on what other people feel about them.
> 
> I prefer festool as I like the longer and thinner handle. Flex is too short.
> Some prefer Flex and think festool is too long.
> ...


Totally agree with this. See if you can try them both at Waxstock. I was set on the 3M rotary until I tried the Flex and the balance difference for my hands and usage was mind blowing.
Do see if you can try before you buy as you may have to live with/pay for the mistake.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Can only echo the above - better warranty, more ergonomic handle & speed control thumbwheel is, for me in the right place on the Festool.

You definately need to hunt both out at local stockists before purchasing!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

flex for me  but not tried a festool although ive seen craig using his


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

CTR De said:


> flex for me  but not tried a festool although ive seen craig using his


I thought you had a quick shot of mine when we polished your old car back when I was working for Gtechniq?


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for al the advice chaps. I wish I could 'try before I buy' but where I live there is nowhere.
I've had extensive use of the good ol' Makita, Millwaukee EN12, the Rupes LH18 and my Dewalt, I do want a machine that is quiet which is why I was leaning to the Flex, but it's interesting that a lot of you prefer the Festool, hmmmm, I might be swayed. Is the Festool a 'quiet' and smooth machine compared to the ones ive used before?


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Most definitely
Festool will be quieter, smoother and lighter than any of these (not sure about rupes though- never used it), so will be Flex


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

*Flex*:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm a flex man. Craig likes short thin things in his hand . 
As for warranty, speak to those that have had to use Festools, I doubt you will hear anything good . 
On a lighter note, both are as good as each other, and as craig says, you need to have a play with both ..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

^:lol::lol::lol::lol: @ long thin things


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you're using it a lot and intesively it's festool - and at retail prices it's festool. This is coming from a Flex owner.


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

Spoony said:


> If you're using it a lot and intesively it's festool - and at retail prices it's festool. This is coming from a Flex owner.


Why's that Spoony?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Flex motor gets much hotter than the festool. I've had 2 brand new out the now flex fail on me - not the most popular model but still. Flex apparently said they should be used 20mins at a time then rested for 10mins.

Festool on basis of warranty also.

I should add I do love my flex but I bought it when it was on offer. Festool is better money at full retail.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

dooka said:


> As for warranty, speak to those that have had to use Festools, I doubt you will hear anything good .


Hmm, i've got nothing but praise for their warranty procedure. :thumb:

From transferring ownership details to actually using the warranty service was smooth and trouble free.

Filled in the online repair form in the morning and machine was being collected at lunchtime!! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Why not just get 2 flex lovers and 1 Festool lover in your garage on your car and listen to what they say is best about there's LOL, it's a very touchy subject this one. i know which one is best, they both are to different people:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

In the words of Harry Hill 'Fight'!

Flex, flex and flex for me, I do like the Flex and can't wait to give it a drive - it's not every day use for me, far from it, but all round I just love the feel, weight and balance of the machine...but I've not tried the Festool so how can I comment? 

If I did and found I preferred it, I get that too  Compared to council tax either are fantastic value, and unlike council tax you don't have to pay for your tool every month, :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh my head is hurting 

The Festool is in the lead at the moment. Where I work we use the Milwaukee EN12, it's a tough easy to use machine, light and easy to use, but lacks the accelerator switch, and the start up speed is a bit too high for my liking. I'm looking for something as robust as the Milwaukee, but with a bit more finesse. It won't be used constantly, but I'd like it to be as tough as the Millwaukee (or a Makita) but with some finesse.
Are the Flex and Festool racehorse's when what I really need is a cart horse? Or is the extra outlay buying me a racehorse with the capability of a cart horse?


----------



## fatsorambo (May 6, 2011)

Rupes 15mm-
I use it for my daily basic polishing routine on my customer cars. Good,fast and lightweight, less vibration,fatigue free for long hours. Cannot do too heavy correction.
(more For DIY and work best.)

Flex PE -14
I use it on customer cars when I need more serious paint correction like water mark and deep scratches. Get hot if using continuously or crank high speed 5 abv. Lightweight, easy maneuvering. Precise gear control. 
(More for detailed work)

Festool-
Best of the best..but A bit heavier than flex, ease of maneuvering not as good as flex. Precise polishing...continuous using also will heat up quite fast, auto cut off if really too hot...
(More for detailed work if ample time allow)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree with Craig. You really need to try them both and see which you prefer. Festool for me.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

fatsorambo said:


> Rupes 15mm-
> I use it for my daily basic polishing routine on my customer cars. Good,fast and lightweight, less vibration,fatigue free for long hours. *Cannot do too heavy correction.(more For DIY and work best.)*


Disagree with your last comment, with the correct pad and compound it will do heavy correction, equally as well as my rotary, and finish down a lot better.


----------



## fatsorambo (May 6, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Disagree with your last comment, with the correct pad and compound it will do heavy correction, equally as well as my rotary, and finish down a lot better.


That's good to hear from an expert point of view. Which are your sure fire/go to pads and compound for really serious paintwork correction(seriously whole roof watermark and RIDS? One stepper?
Apart from their standard blue/green pad and zephir/quartz, what would you recommend? 
I agree that it finish a lot well than rotary,less buffer marks and hologram to remove/touch up.


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone has left me a private message abiut a special deal on a polisher - Mr.Adminystrator wont let me read it till I've made 10 posts - grrrrrrr.

Give me a clue who you are please


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well it's getting near to 'make my mind up time' - a special offer on the Flex ends at midnight tonight!

My heart. for some reason, is going for the Flex, but the head, influenced by other people opinions is saying the Festool

I'll probably end up either tossing a coin, or get the Rupes LHE18ENS, and saving £150 quid and getting my car remapped - lol

I've been told the Flex speed dial is a bit tricky to use, and that the Festool 'feels' nicer - but the heart keeps saying 'flex, flex, flex' - I do prefer a quiet and smooth machine, and that seems to be the Flex (again)

No point to this post really, I'm just renting my frustrations at my inabilty to decide! I think it's time to get down to the pub, sit in the sun, drink, and perhaps let a few pints of Stella make the decision for me.


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

An update to this thread......

I eventually decided to go for the Flex, and I bought one about a month ago. Nice machine, very quiet, but I just could not live with the handle shape, I just found it uncomfortable, and the speed control was in an awkward place. I sold it and ordered a Festool, which arrived a couple of weeks ago, but I've only started using it this week. It is terrible !!! The noisiest machine I have ever used, I use ear defenders at work, and I still come home with my ears ringing !! It is just awful. Apart from that it is great, much better ergonomics, and more comfortable to use than the Flex - but the noise makes the machine un-useable!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cerbera450 said:


> An update to this thread......
> 
> I eventually decided to go for the Flex, and I bought one about a month ago. Nice machine, very quiet, but I just could not live with the handle shape, I just found it uncomfortable, and the speed control was in an awkward place. I sold it and ordered a Festool, which arrived a couple of weeks ago, but I've only started using it this week. It is terrible !!! The noisiest machine I have ever used, I use ear defenders at work, and I still come home with my ears ringing !! It is just awful. Apart from that it is great, much better ergonomics, and more comfortable to use than the Flex - but the noise makes the machine un-useable!


Your joking? 
It's not the loudest. I love mines to use. Just don't out ur ear right beside it.

I don't find it that bad.

Also have a flex 3401 vrg. Like that too. Just abit different to use.

Festool is awesome machine. I have too kestrel sim180s too. 
Festool is a lot easier to use. It makes it less of a task and more enjoyable.

Each to their own I suppose.

I now want to upgrade my spot machine - sim180 to flex or another festool. Also looking at 3m and rupes


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

It is seriously noisy, I've used many machine polishers, De Walt, Rupes, Makita, Milwaukee etc etc. I work as a machine polisher, there are 8 of, we use a mixture of Milwaukee and Rupes polishers, they have asked me to stop using it because it is just to loud - they are all taking the **** out of me for spending nearly £400 on a polisher - double the price of a Rupes or Milwaukee - and ending up with a polisher that sounds like an Eurofighter on afterburners!! There has to be something wrong with it, my ears are still ringing from the noise it makes - i'll be frickin deaf in a weeks time lol.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cerbera450 said:


> It is seriously noisy, I've used many machine polishers, De Walt, Rupes, Makita, Milwaukee etc etc. I work as a machine polisher, there are 8 of, we use a mixture of Milwaukee and Rupes polishers, they have asked me to stop using it because it is just to loud - they are all taking the **** out of me for spending nearly £400 on a polisher - double the price of a Rupes or Milwaukee - and ending up with a polisher that sounds like an Eurofighter on afterburners!! There has to be something wrong with it, my ears are still ringing from the noise it makes - i'll be frickin deaf in a weeks time lol.


Sell it if your not happy.

I love mines. I would love another for spot pad use


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think you're missing the point mate - I know what I'm talking about, I've used many machine polishers, it's my job, and this particular machine is incredibly noisy compared to ALL the others I have worked with, so noisy that even wearing ear defenders my ears are ringing 24 hours after I have stopped using it, and so noisy that the 7 other guys in my team 'wince' when I am using it, it is terrible. I've contacted Festool, and I'm waiting for their response.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Get yourself a Makita ,that's from someone who owns a few flex's loved that machine :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cerbera450 said:


> I think you're missing the point mate - I know what I'm talking about, I've used many machine polishers, it's my job, and this particular machine is incredibly noisy compared to ALL the others I have worked with, so noisy that even wearing ear defenders my ears are ringing 24 hours after I have stopped using it, and so noisy that the 7 other guys in my team 'wince' when I am using it, it is terrible. I've contacted Festool, and I'm waiting for their response.


Each to their own. I don't wear ear defenders and find it fine.


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

lol - well you're either already deaf, or you've missed the point of what I was saying.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cerbera450 said:


> lol - well you're either already deaf, or you've missed the point of what I was saying.


It does make a high pitch noise but I personally don't find it unbearable.

You do. I don't. Not missed your point. You don't like the noise I don't mind it.

So not the machine for you. My flex vrg makes some noise too.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

suspal said:


> Get yourself a Makita ,that's from someone who owns a few flex's loved that machine :thumb:


Can't beat the old school king. :buffer:


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

Flex:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't see what the fuss is about machines have come leaps and bounds and are certainly quieter from when i picked my first one up,the likes of Stayer and co big old 3kg machines use one of those and you'd be built like Popeye within a week if you'd not given up already


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

If everyone here is saying that the Festool is SIGNIFICANTLY louder than the Makita, DeWalt, Rupes or Millwaukeee - and I mean significantly louder, then the machine is up for sale - best offer secures! 
I machine polish cars 12 hours a day, thats 10 cars a day, oven rec work and full machine polish, and a noisy heavy machine is out of the question. I normally use the Millwaukee and it's a great machine, but thought I would treat myself to a 'special' top of the range polisher, if mine is 'normal' then I am dissapointed with it, and fail to see why it is twice the price of any other polisher. 

Polishers I have used

The 'King' Makita - Great machine, but a bit heavym hard work after 12 hours.
De Walt - another great machine, as good as the Makita, with all the features.
Rupes - Nice polisher, very light,and quiet.
Millwaukee - Strong, light, quiet, but no soft start
Flex - lovely machine, Quiet and nicely balanced, but the ergonomics weren't for me, small thick handle, and awkward to use if your left handed.
Festool - Feels great, nicely balanced, good ergonomics - but mine IS noisy, I reckon it is faulty.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cerbera450 said:


> If everyone here is saying that the Festool is SIGNIFICANTLY louder than the Makita, DeWalt, Rupes or Millwaukeee - and I mean significantly louder, then the machine is up for sale - best offer secures!
> I machine polish cars 12 hours a day, thats 10 cars a day, oven rec work and full machine polish, and a noisy heavy machine is out of the question. I normally use the Millwaukee and it's a great machine, but thought I would treat myself to a 'special' top of the range polisher, if mine is 'normal' then I am dissapointed with it, and fail to see why it is twice the price of any other polisher.
> 
> Polishers I have used
> ...


If it is faulty send it back for inspection simples :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nope, they are noisy. you get use to it though

i remember using earplugs while getting to grips with it.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> nope, they are noisy. you get use to it though
> 
> i remember using earplugs while getting to grips with it.


Its kinda high pitched whine.

Should be used to it if you have a mrs ha

I dont listen to her so makes it easy not to listen to the machine haha


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

ianFRST said:


> nope, they are noisy. you get use to it though
> 
> i remember using earplugs while getting to grips with it.


Damm!! Wish someone had told me they were noisy before I bought it :wall: When i was asking for advice I said I wanted a quiet machine, and someone on here told me it was a quiet machine - Oh well - who wants a cheap polisher? hardly used


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cerbera450 said:


> Damm!! Wish someone had told me they were noisy before I bought it :wall: When i was asking for advice I said I wanted a quiet machine, and someone on here told me it was a quiet machine - Oh well - who wants a cheap polisher? hardly used


50 quid i'll have it i know i'm cheeky


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Cerbera450 said:


> Damm!! Wish someone had told me they were noisy before I bought it :wall: When i was asking for advice I said I wanted a quiet machine, and someone on here told me it was a quiet machine - Oh well - who wants a cheap polisher? hardly used


i think when people spend £350 odd on a machine, they dont want to admit that its noisy and pretty nasty :lol:

its the first thing i noticed when i got one, (going from a makita) i hardly use it now tbh


----------



## Cerbera450 (Feb 14, 2013)

ianFRST said:


> i think when people spend £350 odd on a machine, they dont want to admit that its noisy and pretty nasty :lol:
> 
> its the first thing i noticed when i got one, (going from a makita) i hardly use it now tbh


I think your right mate, but I'm not scared to admit it. I'm pretty pissed off with it to be honest, it's a nice machine but I was expecting more from a £360 polisher, it sounds like an old £50 Silverline !!

I've contacted Festool, and it's being returned to them be checked over - I hope it if faulty


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

you can't buy the perfect machine.


----------



## H.O.D (Aug 10, 2013)

I own both PE14 and RAP 150,sure Shinex are quite noisier.But compared to 3401 VRG which is sounded like meat grinder...the Shinex are sounded just like cats pur


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Firstly, what speeds are you using it at? I've never found it overly noisy.

And secondly, if your polishing 12 hours a day, then you should be wearing ear defenders no matter what polisher you use as you will damage your hearing.


----------



## H.O.D (Aug 10, 2013)

Is it Milwaukee AP12E?the one that based on AEG PE?my friend are currently using the AEG,and it's definitely more louder than RAP 150...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cerbera450 said:


> I machine polish cars 12 hours a day, thats 10 cars a day, oven rec work and full machine polish, and a noisy heavy machine is out of the question.


10 cars a day!?


----------

